# East canyon unit Elk hunt



## natureboy (Feb 16, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone out there, that actually does some scouting, has any info on the amount of elk in this unit. Have you been seeing the elk, mostly cows, spikes, bulls. 
Don't worry I'm not asking for any secret hunting spots, just was wondering how the herds were doing?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Your "East Canyon Unit" is a very vast expanse. Can you be more specific?
If you are talking about the State Ground, there are elk on it and some nice bulls. You are going to have to work for them. They are clear in the back of the access. I found some last year hunting grouse that were bugling their heads off. :wink:


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Yes, there are alot of elk on the unit. Most are on private and the ones that are on the state ground usually get pushed back to private with the pressure of the general rifle hunt.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

HJB has a point. If you are going to hunt that unit with a rifle, then you had better sart hiking @ 3:00 in the morning to beat the horses up and then you may stand a chance. There are quite a few elk up there but they run for the private ground in a hurry.


----------

